# Grand Theft Auto 3 on the Charge



## joose (Nov 21, 2011)

I just downloaded GTA3 and installed it on my Charge. The game intro starts but then my phone reboots. Does anyone know how to get it play on the Charge yet? I am running stock 2.3.6 ep4d, rooted, deodexed, debloated, with smartass enabled, Imo 4.0 kernel, and some various tweaks. I'm sure there has to be a way to get gta 3 working on the Charge. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## joose (Nov 21, 2011)

I've also installed Chainfire 3d. and plug-ins. Does anybody know if Gta3 can be run on the Charge with Cf3d? Settings? Drivers?


----------



## jdunne (Jul 21, 2011)

Running infinity 1211 without chainfire and I have the same issue as you when trying to run the game. Its probably an app issue/not compatible on the charge yet.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jselden73 (Aug 16, 2011)

I also had the same issue on stock charge ep4d no chainfire. I emailed them about it, but I haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## joose (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah idk? Ive tried Cf3d with each of the driver plug-ins installed and still no luck. Pissess me off! Rockstar didnt have a compatible list of phones in the description on the market so I only assumed GTA3 was gonna work? They took my money and then after a 30 min download the refund option dissapears! I hope they're workin on a solution. But if anyone else has a workaround or any luck please keep me posted as I'd love to play this game on the Charge.


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

probably just an app issue, Sims 3 had an issue where it would just force close after i made my character, checked the reviews and everyone was saying how many bugs the game had.


----------



## joose (Nov 21, 2011)

Just installed the new update to GTA3 and now its loading and working but its still lagging and freezing up constantly, its using on aveage about 110 megabytes of RAM! Thats alot! Progress though!


----------



## DesertRatBiggs (Jun 10, 2011)

Just downloaded myself and its working pretty good. A little laggy but nothing too unbearable.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## joose (Nov 21, 2011)

DesertRatBiggs said:


> Just downloaded myself and its working pretty good. A little laggy but nothing too unbearable.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Really? What Rom are you running? Are you using Chainfire with nvidia drivers? It starts off fine for me but after a couple of minutes it starts lagging really bad and soon freezes up. I end all running programs before I start the game to free up as much RAM as possible too, same results.


----------



## DesertRatBiggs (Jun 10, 2011)

joose said:


> Really? What Rom are you running? Are you using Chainfire with nvidia drivers? It starts off fine for me but after a couple of minutes it starts lagging really bad and soon freezes up. I end all running programs before I start the game to free up as much RAM as possible too, same results.


I'm on humble 5 on ep4p.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

